# Anyone with experience of Brugada Syndrome/disease?



## Tez3 (Nov 8, 2008)

My daughter has just phoned me up in a bit of a panic, her partner Paul's father has been diagnosed with Brugada Syndrome and Paul with the rest of the family have to go for tests as it's a genetic disease. We've Googled it and found out what it is, the heart going into arrythmia and it's a cause of sudden Adult Death Syndrome which is scary.
Has anyone had any experience of this condition or knowledge of what can be done if you have it? We read that pacemakers are used but don't know whether thats in all cases, just bad or even what means a bad case. Paul like my daughter is a jockey, very fit and they are worrying what this means to them and obviously too if they have children.


----------

